# Radeon R9 270X - 2GB or 4 GB ?



## daemon1 (Mar 4, 2014)

Does it make huge difference of having 4 GB against 2 GB. 
4 GB
2 GB

Price diff is around 2000 but is it worth spending more ?


----------



## HE-MAN (Mar 4, 2014)

i think r9 270x wouldnt be able to utilize more then 2gb since its not that powerfull.
i myself have sapphire dual x r9 270x 2gb.
also if you're resolution is more then 1080p then you will require more vram but then again 270x will not handle all games maxed out at more then 1080p


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 4, 2014)

daemon1 said:


> Does it make huge difference of having 4 GB against 2 GB.
> 4 GB
> 2 GB
> 
> Price diff is around 2000 but is it worth spending more ?



Get the 2GB version and save the 2k instead. For 1080p resolutions & single monitors 2GB is more than enough. Multi-monitor setups require more than 2GB.Ok.


----------



## HE-MAN (Mar 4, 2014)

try to get it locally i got mine for 14,333


----------



## daemon1 (Mar 4, 2014)

HE-MAN said:


> i think r9 270x wouldnt be able to utilize more then 2gb since its not that powerfull.
> i myself have sapphire dual x r9 270x 2gb.
> also if you're resolution is more then 1080p then you will require more vram but then again 270x will not handle all games maxed out at more then 1080p


Are you able to play all games at 1080p? My resolution in 1080 only.


----------



## HE-MAN (Mar 4, 2014)

yes all games maxed out at 1080p.


----------



## daemon1 (Mar 8, 2014)

Ok..I see many variant of 270x available online..which one to go for? I will try out locally first


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 8, 2014)

daemon1 said:


> Ok..I see many variant of 270x available online..which one to go for? I will try out locally first



you can check out asus 270x dcii or sapphire 270x dual x etc. also post the prices you are getting from local shops.


----------



## daemon1 (Mar 8, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> you can check out asus 270x dcii or sapphire 270x dual x etc. also post the prices you are getting from local shops.


Will do, also is 450w enough for 270x ?


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 8, 2014)

a proper 450w is sufficient for 270x, what psu do you have exactly ?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 8, 2014)

daemon1 said:


> Will do, also is 450w enough for 270x ?



post the exact model of our psu?


----------



## daemon1 (Mar 8, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> a proper 450w is sufficient for 270x, what psu do you have exactly ?





rijinpk1 said:


> post the exact model of our psu?



antec vp 450 and FX 8350


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 8, 2014)

daemon1 said:


> antec vp 450 and FX 8350



8350 is a power hungry cpu. i suggest to sell vp450 and get antec vp550p or seasonic s12ii 520/620 to be on  a safer side and also will help you while overclocking.


----------



## daemon1 (Mar 9, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> 8350 is a power hungry cpu. i suggest to sell vp450 and get antec vp550p or seasonic s12ii 520/620 to be on  a safer side and also will help you while overclocking.



Thanks, I should get that one.

I guess the antec vp550 and vp550p are different right?

Also, in the description of 270x cards its mentioned that it requires 600w power? I assume its the peak its going to hit and not the average but then also is it fine ? 

I checked description in this : Sapphire AMD/ATI Radeon R9 270X with Boost OC 2 GB in FK, not been able to go locally yet, just checking online.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 9, 2014)

daemon1 said:


> Thanks, I should get that one.
> 
> I guess the antec vp550 and vp550p are different right?
> 
> ...




get the newer vp550p. you can extend the warranty of it by 2 more years.  *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/technolog...-extension-campaign-select-products-psus.html
270x does not need 600w. it will work with the chosen psu. it is 16.2k on FK. you may get better deals though.


----------



## Arjun609 (Apr 15, 2014)

2GB is more enough for present games
Go for 4gb for the future


----------

